# What Breed..??



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

Hello..
Can Anybody Tell Me What Is Their Breed.. I Do Not Know Their Breed.. Local People Name It Winston(1st Pic) And Swift(2nd Pic)


----------



## nitla (Jan 14, 2010)

ukainian mix on the first pic. chinese nasal mix. neither of hem are pure breed


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

MORE PICS.. HOPE EXPERT CAN RESPOND MY PROBLEM..


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Somone i know was talking about how he was buying a pair of tumblers that have eye lashes and as he described it, kinda seems like this bird is the same kind. Only breed in the world with eyelashes, he claims the had to pay 1000$ for a pair and that the breeder breeds a bunch and Imports them around the world. Ill have to ask him next time i see him more about the breed and if its the same.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

nizamo said:


> MORE PICS.. HOPE EXPERT CAN RESPOND MY PROBLEM..


Here's a site with some good pictures for comparison........
http://www.freewebs.com/bjornpigeons/manytypesofpigeons.htm
Looks like "Fairy Swallow" or "Transylvanian Double Crested Tumbler" to me. but that's just my guess


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

they the black muffed ones ara shakarja tumblers a turkish breed the other ones im not too sure maybe mixxed my be not but those black ones are turksih


----------



## nizamo (May 16, 2007)

> they the black muffed ones ara shakarja tumblers a turkish breed


mr. hasseian_313.. 
it is the black one is the one of turkish tumbler breed..?? are they can fly high and longer..?? are they tumbler and roll..?? the owner never release this birds.. he just keep them in cage as pet.. but i like to release my birds.. if this is a highflyer type, i would like to buy from him. now i only have homer.. so i hope can get this breed if highflyer.. 

sorry my english not so good.. hope everyone can understand..


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Your english is much better than my Malaysian, so you're fine. Perfectly understood. The dark wing ones look like my shakh sharli's but i've never seen them with the crests or crowns and unusual feathering at the neck. I'm thinking a cross. I don't fly mine because i have hawks, owls, and even an occasional eagle patrolling my skies so can't tell you how they fly. They do seem more intelligent than the average bird and can be very people friendly.


----------



## hasseian_313 (Oct 31, 2009)

they might ull be supprised but breed them and fly their young like in the usa alot of ppl mix and mix bird might look pure but proforms bad i bought rollers that dont roll and ipple that tumble ppl are wird but the one i kno dont the fly kinda like hommers


----------

